
Ask HN: How often do you check your spam folder? - gnicholas
Years ago, I regularly checked my gmail spam folder and often found things were mis-categorized. Now I check it maybe once a month, and perhaps once a year I find something in there that didn&#x27;t belong. What&#x27;s your approach to the spam folder?
======
zekehernandez
Basically, I only check when I haven't yet seen an email that I'm expecting.
Works so far!

